# Belsaw planer/jointer/molder



## Final Strut (Apr 7, 2015)

Has anyone ever seen or used on of these. It seems like a pretty decent price if it actually works a slick as it seems like it would. I know it is pretty limited on width as a planer but it would be wide enough for what I would use it for.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 8, 2015)

Scott if this thing is in half as good a shape as it looks, it's well worth it. I had the 8 inch planer from them for over 20 years, and it never let me down. My brother has it now and even after 30 years it's still going strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 8, 2015)

He said it was his uncles who passed away. It evidently didn't see much use and the guy said he has never even flipped the switch on it. It has been listed for 3 weeks now. I tried to get him to bite on a trade but he wants cash. I guess it is time to peddle some material and pay him a visit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm surprised some of our vintage members haven't provided any input. @Kevin @Mike1950 @woodtickgreg (not that you're vintage, you just seem to know a lot about powertools).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm surprised some of our vintage members haven't provided any input. @Kevin @Mike1950 @woodtickgreg (not that you're vintage, you just seem to know a lot about powertools).[/QUOTE
> WHAT!!!! Vintage
> 
> I can remember these being for sale in magazines when I was a kid. Never used one but they seem to be a very well built tool. Check vintage machinery.com


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm surprised some of our vintage members haven't provided any input. @Kevin @Mike1950 @woodtickgreg (not that you're vintage, you just seem to know a lot about powertools).



We just got settled into our hotel room. I never seen that piece of machinery though.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm surprised some of our vintage members haven't provided any input. @Kevin @Mike1950 @woodtickgreg (not that you're vintage, you just seem to know a lot about powertools).


I'm not familiar with that particular piece, but most of the older foley belsaw stuff is good quality. I think it is a very fair price for a 3 way machine. Molders are expensive by themselves.


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a belsaw 12" planer molder that I bought new in 86. They are OK but not heavy duty. I have run thousands of feet through mine but have not used it in several years as the cutter head bearings are gone. As I have another planer the incentive to fix it is pretty low but I am still planning to bring it back to working condition, maybe, sometime, when I have time, I think.


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 10, 2015)

vintage members


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 10, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> vintage members



Yes we are the guys that put the newspaper by the door for the pups!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 10, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> vintage members


Hey Hey! Whats so funny!


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 10, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Hey Hey! Whats so funny!



I was just surprised he called y'all vintage haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 10, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> I was just surprised he called y'all vintage haha


Actually... I pointed out that I wasn't calling Greg vintage... To be honest, I have no idea how old he is. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 10, 2015)

Uhm, borderline vintage, lol. And damn proud of it! lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 14, 2015)

Scott, my neighbor has a larger Foley Belsaw planer. Many years ago I bought some picture frame blades for it. It worked like a charm. The old fella said it was a bugger to get the blades set but he sure planed a lot of material through it. Heck if you only use the jointer and everything is flat you'll have a good deal.
Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------

